# MAC Makeup - Gluten Free List



## DaisyPie (Nov 12, 2007)

Not really sure where to put this, so I'm sorry if it's in the wrong section.

So many people have food allergies and food intolerances, and while they might remove the food from their diet, they don't stop to think about the cosmetic products that they are using can easily get into their mouth (lipsticks and lipglosses are the main worry obviously).

I found this list online this morning on a gluten-free website, listing all the MAC products that were gluten free and I thought people on here might be interested:

*DOES NOT CONTAIN GLUTEN, SOY OR CORN -*

Lipgelee 
Lipglass 
Studio Finish Matte Foundation SPF 8 
*CONTAINS SOY AND/OR CORN -*

Chromeglass - contains corn and soy 
Eye shadows - contains soy 
Fix + - contains corn and soy 
Fluidline - contains corn 
Frost Lipstick - contains corn and soy 
Full Coverage Foundation - contains corn 
Glaze Lipstick - contains corn and soy 
Green Gel Cleanser - contains corn and soy 
Lustre Lipstick - contains corn and soy 
Lustreglass - contains soybean seed extract 
Matte Lipstick - contains corn 
Plushglass - contains soy 
Powerpoint Pencil - contains corn, soy and canola 
Satin Lipstick - contains corn and soy 
Select SPF 15 Foundation - contains corn and soy 
Select SPF 15 Moistureblend Foundation - contains Palm kernel oil, soybean oil, corn & rice 
Select Sheer loose Powder - contains corn and soy 
Select Sheer Pressed Powder - contains corn and soy 
Sheertone Blush - contains corn 
Studio Finish Concealer - contains corn 
Studio Finish Pressed Powder - contains soy 
Studio Fix Fluid Foundation - contains corn and soy 
Studio Fix Powder Plus Foundation - contains corn 
Studio Mist Blush - contains corn and soy 
Studio Mist Foundation - contains corn 
Studio Tech Foundation - contains palm kernel, soy & corn 
*CONTAINS GLUTEN:*

Tinted Lip Conditioner - contains wheat germ oil and soy 
Amplified Creme Lipstick - contains hordeum vulgare (barley) extract,triticum vulgare (wheat) germ extract and soybean extract 
Day SPF 15 Light Moisture - contains polysorbate 80 (wheat), biosaccharide 
Fast Response Eye Cream - contains wheat germ oil, barley extract and cornoil 
Prep + Prime Skin, which contains saccharide isomerate (wheat) 
-----
Thankfully I only have to worry about the gluten!

I also have a list of other product brands that are gluten free, but I haven't posted it up as I wasn't sure if I was allowed?? (I'm new)

Anyway, hope you found this list helpful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




xox


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Nov 12, 2007)

Very useful information. Thankfully, I do not believe I have any allergies to these since I use like everything you listed. But I'm sure people that do have allergies will appreciate this!


----------



## cinnybuns (Nov 12, 2007)

I agree, I'm so happy you posted this


----------



## jillianjiggs (Nov 12, 2007)

wow i didn't realize that those with gluten allergies had to be aware of what they put on their skin as well!


----------



## DaisyPie (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jillianjiggs* 

 
_wow i didn't realize that those with gluten allergies had to be aware of what they put on their skin as well!_

 
Yep, and it's really annoying! I kept wondering why I was getting headaches after using certain lipgloss or lipstick.. and then I realised it had wheat in it - even my toothpaste had wheat in it! I didn't even think to check those things, I was only thinking of what was in my food.

I'm so happy that my favourite brand, MAC, has so many gluten free products 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps. I'm absolutely loving this forum - everyone is so helpful and friendly!


----------



## Holly (Nov 12, 2007)

Awesome thanks!!! My sister has a gluten allergy, and she recently found out that she can't use those pots of lipgloss from MAC, and she was wondering what else had it. <33


----------



## claresauntie (Nov 12, 2007)

You rock! This is completely awesome.


----------



## lethaldesign (Nov 14, 2007)

Very useful list, thanks for posting it up!

Also, those lists for gluten-free products made by other cosmetic brands? You can post those in the Other Cosmetics Forum. I'm sure it will be helpful to plenty of ladies & gents out there who use products other than MAC!


----------



## whirlwindjenn (Jun 11, 2012)

How about Sheen Supreme Lipsticks?


----------



## SGirl (Jul 21, 2012)

This is amazing! Great list, I never once stopped to think about the ingredients in my make up. Celiac totally sucks, so thanks again.


----------



## Karenarnold (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi....new here too!
  	Thank you for your info!
  	I am trying to find as much information on Gluten free cosmetic products (Dept store ones) as I can. Would love any info you can share! Thanks!


----------



## MackenzieMorgan (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow!  I just found this site by Googling about MAC being Gluten free or not, so I signed up!  Great site and thanks for the list!  I just got endorsed by MAC and had my makeover and $500 in free MAC make up about a month ago, and just this week have found out finally after almost 16 years of problems, I am allergic to Gluten!! Terrible sinus drainage / post nasal drip, lots of gray hairs at the age of 15, itchy scalp......... So I was afraid my new MAC products were going to be a problem for me!  Whew!  Thanks for the post!

  	Mackenzie Morgan (Mac)


----------



## EternalRose (Nov 30, 2012)

Mackenzie, what do you have to do to get that endorsement/makeover/product?

  	Namaste,
  	   Wanda


----------



## MackenzieMorgan (Nov 30, 2012)

Well, my promoter contacted them about endorsement, and they  agreed and gave me the makeover and free products. In return, I advertise for them on my website and anywhere else I can.


----------



## Isabela Franco (Feb 2, 2013)

How about the Mineralize Blush (warm soul), The Studio Careblend Pressed (medium), Mineralize Skinfinish natural (medium plus) And select moisturecover mineraloze concealer (NW20)???
  	They have contain Gluten??????
  	Please I need to know!

  	Thanks


----------



## Nicole Newlon (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you for this list!  Mac's brush cleaner has hydrolyzed wheat protein it too!


----------



## staceynola (Dec 11, 2014)

Do you have Celiac Disease?


----------



## Laguera (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you all so much for input!  this is a fabulous site!   Love it!


----------



## Laguera (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi Everyone!  I am a newbie on this site.  I just found out by my Doctor that I have Celiac Disease (Need to be Gluten Free)  I just saw the list posted on Mac Gluten Free Products.  Does anyone out there have a list for any other Line of Products that are gluten Free?  Please let me know!  Something I'm eating or wearing has Gluten because I have broken out in little red very itchy bumps.  ( I was Glutened!)


----------

